# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  What's Massie's Master Plan?

## jabowery

Since Massie, along with an apparent majority of folks here at RonPaulForums.com are committed to an immigration policy* that will turn the US into the voting demography that now characterizes California, and California is power-diving straight into the ground politically, I wonder just what Massie's plan is to restore the US Constitution?  Power dive the US straight into the dirt and hope that the new people will be amenable to restoring the US Constitution from the destruction of civilization?



*We may paraphrase this immigration policy as simply "We will not hold opening the borders hostage to the abolition of unconstitutional welfare programs."

----------


## brandon



----------


## MelissaWV

I used to like coming here.

----------


## Jumbo Shrimp

> I used to like coming here.


I still like it when you come.

----------


## mz10

Motion to ban jabowery. Do I have a second?

----------


## TheTyke

I second!




>

----------


## erowe1

> Since Massie, along with an apparent majority of folks here at RonPaulForums.com are committed to an immigration policy* that will turn the US into the voting demography that now characterizes California, and California is power-diving straight into the ground politically, I wonder just what Massie's plan is to restore the US Constitution?  Power dive the US straight into the dirt and hope that the new people will be amenable to restoring the US Constitution from the destruction of civilization?
> 
> 
> 
> *We may paraphrase this immigration policy as simply "We will not hold opening the borders hostage to the abolition of unconstitutional welfare programs."


Hopefully we can do better than the Constitution.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Great. More Jabberwocky.

Erm ... I mean ... jabowery.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Hopefully we can do better than the Constitution.


Speak for yourself.

I, for one, want the Constitution reinstated.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Since Massie, along with an apparent majority of folks here at RonPaulForums.com are committed to an immigration policy* that will turn the US into the voting demography that now characterizes California, and California is power-diving straight into the ground politically, I wonder just what Massie's plan is to restore the US Constitution?  Power dive the US straight into the dirt and hope that the new people will be amenable to restoring the US Constitution from the destruction of civilization?
> 
> *We may paraphrase this immigration policy as simply "We will not hold opening the borders hostage to the abolition of unconstitutional welfare programs."


I think you are misinterpreting Massie's goals.  That's what I think.

----------


## mz10

Given his low number of posts, jabowery seems to have immigrated to RPF from some god-forsaken corner of the Internet.

Oh the irony...

----------


## jabowery

> Given his low number of posts, jabowery seems to have immigrated to RPF from some god-forsaken corner of the Internet. Oh the irony...


Yeah, its called July 2007.

Where were you when I was getting legislation signed into law privatizing launch services in 1990?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Yeah, its called July 2007.
> 
> Where were you when I was getting legislation signed into law privatizing launch services in 1990?


We stand corrected.  You did something 23 years ago.  That totally negates the posts you've made this past week.

----------


## MelissaWV

Incidentally, I asked it very early on in the now-closed thread but never got an answer:

What specific policy that Massie has proposed, or quote that he's said, has got you so riled up?

----------


## Jumbo Shrimp

*What's Massie's Master Plan?*

To destroy the US Constitution with Asian immigrants, obviously.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Where were you when I was getting legislation signed into law privatizing launch services in 1990?

----------


## jabowery

> We stand corrected.  You did something 13 years ago.  That totally negates the posts you've made this past week.


Your political insight is exceeded only by your arithmetic genius.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *What's Massie's Master Plan?*
> 
> To destroy the US Constitution with Asian immigrants, obviously.


Ehrmagherd! Ban assault Asians! Ban them NOW!

----------


## jabowery

> 


You were buns-up kneeling for immigrants?

----------


## erowe1

> Yeah, its called July 2007.
> 
> Where were you when I was getting legislation signed into law privatizing launch services in 1990?



Ummm.



> The Coalition for Science and Commerce is a grassroots network of citizen activists supporting greater public funding for diversified scientific research

----------


## jabowery

> *What's Massie's Master Plan?*
> 
> To destroy the US Constitution with Asian immigrants, obviously.


Oh, that can't possibly happen.

California has the highest rate of Asian immigration and look at how fast its power diving into self-destruction!

----------


## MelissaWV

> Your political insight is exceeded only by your arithmetic genius.


I made a typo.  I went back and corrected it.  

Perhaps now you'll take a week off and correct the numerous errors in your own posts?  

Start with this one:




> California has the highest rate of Asian immigration and look at how fast its power diving into self-destruction?

----------


## jabowery

> Ummm.





> The Coalition for Science and Commerce is a grassroots network of citizen activists supporting greater public funding for diversified scientific research and greater private funding for proprietary technology and services


We put a coalition together and got a law passed that was the leader in privatizing a federal monstrosity and you're point is what exactly?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> California has the highest rate of Asian immigration and look at how fast its power diving into self-destruction?


So what? It also has more of the letters "c" and "f" in its name than any other state with a Pacific coastline.

I suppose the Asians are to blame for the situations in Illinois and New York, too?

----------


## jabowery

> So what? It also has more of the letters "c" and "f" in its name than any other state with a Pacific coastline.
> 
> I suppose the Asians are to blame for the situations in Illinois and New York, too?


Oh no but of course not!

We can see that since the H-1b program was expanded dramatically in the late 90s that the economic result is exactly as one would expect from the "Diversity is Strength" theocracy's canons.

----------


## erowe1

> We put a coalition together and got a law passed that was the leader in privatizing a federal monstrosity and you're point is what exactly?


Just that somebody who represents a coalition that supports federal funding of scientific research shouldn't pretend to care about restoring the Constitution.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Oh no but of course not!
> 
> We can see that since the H-1b program was expanded dramatically in the late 90s that the economic result is exactly as one would expect from the "Diversity is Strength" theocracy's canons.


Keep those _post hoc_ fallacies coming! They're a riot.

Oooh! Hey, I've got one! Linux adoption really started to take off in the late 90s, too! And Linus Torvalds is from Finland!

Those goddam Finns! And I wonder ... has Massie ever used Linux? I'll bet he has - the treacherous bastard ... !

----------


## jabowery

> Just that somebody who represents a coalition that supports federal funding of scientific research shouldn't pretend to care about restoring the Constitution.


Ron Paul participated in coalitions regularly.  These coalitions do trades.  In this particular coalition, which got the Black Caucus together with the most libertarian-wing of the Republican Party, the reality that operational programs like the Shuttle were orders of magnitude more expensive -- as well as directly competing with private capital -- than research programs was the trade.

Meanwhile guys like you are so filled with your moral vanity, you'd sooner enslave all of humanity to a one world communist state than you would form a series of coalitions that traded horses with people you disagreed with -- and you'd do it all for the profound privilege of exhibiting your ideological purity to the fellow keyboard pounders.

The only reason you aren't particularly evil is that you aren't particularly relevant.

I do admit to having rarely contributed to ronpaulforums.com and you may congratulate yourself that it is participation of people like you that renders it so irrelevant that I rarely find it worth commenting here.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Linux isn't science. Well...not _really_. Certainly cannot use it as a platform to counterpoint the genuine stuff that change is made of as far as the entirety of the very broad field. I'm beginning to understand why we don't have a science discussion sub forum here though. I had mentioned in the other thread that Scientifically literate people see the world much differently. It's true. There's no doubt about that.

----------


## jabowery

> Keep those _post hoc_ fallacies coming! They're a riot


You'd be a budding pedant if you weren't so stupid.

The post hoc fallacy is simply the temporal case of the more general "correlation doesn't imply causation".   

When people promote the theocracy's canon "diversity is strength" while enacting public policy such as Massie's immigration liberalization, they are, like it or not, creating a test of a hypothesis and the expected result should be that "strength" should in some sense appear as a result of such immigration liberalization.

The way the scientific method escapes from the "correlation doesn't imply causation" conundrum is precisely such tests -- such predictions -- and then _horror of horrors_ paying attention to the *results*!

The tragic thing for you is that this attention to results of experiments is anything but fallacious:  It is the only way theories can be falsified.

However, I understand that experimental falsification of hypotheses is incommensurate with your mode of discourse since you are merely a theocratic zombie spouting dogma.

----------


## erowe1

> Ron Paul participated in coalitions regularly.  These coalitions do trades.  In this particular coalition, which got the Black Caucus together with the most libertarian-wing of the Republican Party, the reality that operational programs like the Shuttle were orders of magnitude more expensive -- as well as directly competing with private capital -- than research programs was the trade.
> 
> Meanwhile guys like you are so filled with your moral vanity, you'd sooner enslave all of humanity to a one world communist state than you would form a series of coalitions that traded horses with people you disagreed with -- and you'd do it all for the profound privilege of exhibiting your ideological purity to the fellow keyboard pounders.
> 
> The only reason you aren't particularly evil is that you aren't particularly relevant.
> 
> I do admit to having rarely contributed to ronpaulforums.com and you may congratulate yourself that it is participation of people like you that renders it so irrelevant that I rarely find it worth commenting here.


Coalitions are fine. They bring together diverse groups who share a common goal. I'm fine with working for something with people who agree with me on that issue even though they disagree with me on others.

In the case of the coalition you belonged to, public funding of scientific research wasn't one of the areas where members of the coalition disagreed. It was something they all agreed on, it was part of what they all joined the coalition to support.

There would be nothing wrong with teaming up with people who support public funding of science to push for something else you and they both agree on. But that's not what you did. If you've changed your mind since then, and you no longer support public funding for science, then great.

----------


## MelissaWV

Soooo I might have missed it.  What, precisely, makes Thomas Massie a traitor with an evil "master plan"?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> You'd be a budding pedant if you weren't so stupid.
> 
> The post hoc fallacy is simply the temporal case of the more general "correlation doesn't imply causation".   
> 
> When people promote the theocracy's canon "diversity is strength" while enacting public policy such as Massie's immigration liberalization, they are, like it or not, creating a test of a hypothesis and the expected result should be that "strength" should in some sense appear as a result of such immigration liberalization.
> 
> The way the scientific method escapes from the "correlation doesn't imply causation" conundrum is precisely such tests -- such predictions -- and then _horror of horrors_ paying attention to the *results*!
> 
> The tragic thing for you is that this attention to results of experiments is anything but fallacious:  It is the only way theories can be falsified.
> ...


Jabberwocky!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Just that somebody who represents a coalition that supports federal funding of scientific research shouldn't pretend to care about restoring the Constitution.


Like MIT?

----------


## erowe1

> Like MIT?


Or anything else.

----------


## green73

> I still like it when you come.



Where the hell have you been? I missed your posts, bruh.

----------


## green73

> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I, for one, want the Constitution reinstated.

----------


## mad cow

What's Massie's Master Plan?

The most common motive for dastardly plots is financial gain.
Has Massie invested heavily into Chinese or Indian restaurants?Kung-Foo movies?Bollywood?

This bears some serious looking into and though it may take years of 12/14 hour days to get to the bottom of it,I think you are just the man for the job,jabowery!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Soooo I might have missed it.  What, precisely, makes Thomas Massie a traitor with an evil "master plan"?


something about letting Asians and Hispanics take over Washington based on his voting for a bill that allows the extension of H1-B visas for people with university degrees.

----------


## yinzer38

> Oh, that can't possibly happen.
> 
> California has the highest rate of Asian immigration and look at how fast its power diving into self-destruction!


I'd not jump to conclusions by referring to a whole bunch of different ethnicities/cultures as one homogeneous entity.  See the following article, "Asian American Vote in 2012 Varied by Ethnic Group and Geographic Location":
http://aaldef.org/press-releases/pre...-location.html

Some highlights from the report include that: apparently Bangladeshi Americans really liked Obama this time around (96% support for the president) and Vietnamese Americans still go for team red (only 44% for Obama); Asian American voters in some northern states were very fond of Obama (86% of Asian Americans in New York voted for Obama), while Asian Americans in some southern states really didn't like the president at all (he got only 16% of Asian American vote in Louisiana).

All this is not to mention the fact that the GOP's standard bearer this time around was an exceptionally weak, obviously over-polished POLITICIAN who didn't even excite the base of his own party.  This was a guy who ran a campaign that focused on turning out just enough voters from traditional Republican demographics to satisfy internal polling numbers (and not making any effort at all to grow the party), boasted of not even trying to reach out to an entire 47% of the American electorate for their votes, and was confident of victory all the way up to the end of the race.

But then again, history (even from the time of Reagan) shows us that pinning our hopes on Team "R" vs Team "D" so far has gotten us nowhere in terms of stopping the expansive growth of government and the shredding of the Constitution, so I don't really think that the voting patterns of Asian immigrants should be keeping you up at nights...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Soooo I might have missed it.  What, precisely, makes Thomas Massie a traitor with an evil "master plan"?





> something about letting Asians and Hispanics take over Washington based on his voting for a bill that allows the extension of H1-B visas for people with university degrees.


Do we have any links on this, or which Bill is in the House related to this? There is a lot of talk about it in the Senate, and a Bill is being proposed there.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Do we have any links on this, or which Bill is in the House related to this? There is a lot of talk about it in the Senate, and a Bill is being proposed there.


You got me.  All I know is this guy jumps in and goes apoplectic.  The above is all I was able to gather objectively from his incoherent rantings.

----------


## LibertyNick

Rand runs for President in 2016, Massie will run for Rand's seat and win.  So even if Rand loses, we won't lose a valuable seat in the Senate.

----------

